# Paph. Dollgoldi .... Need some info on this



## NeoNJ (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a Paph. Dollgoldi coming in the mail. Would like to know a little about the size and cultural requirements of this Paph...

Does anyone know how large the plant gets? How large are the flowers?
All I can find is photo's of the flower, but no specs on the size of the flowers.

Thanks.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 27, 2011)

considering it's armeniacum x roth, armeniacum is a small plant, roth can be large, so I'd expect at least a medium size plant, more than likely toward the larger size, both handle I-W temps, armeniacum can handle temp drops in the 40's, both need at least moderately bright light. Flower size, IMO can vary due to culture & parentage, as well as flower quality, I'd expect a decent size flower, most don't disappoint, it's a pretty desirable cross - Congrats!
It's OK to ask these questions before buying, it's a shame to get a plant & then find out you may not be able to provide what it needs.


----------



## NeoNJ (Jul 27, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> considering it's armeniacum x roth, armeniacum is a small plant, roth can be large, so I'd expect at least a medium size plant, more than likely toward the larger size, both handle I-W temps, armeniacum can handle temp drops in the 40's, both need at least moderately bright light. Flower size, IMO can vary due to culture & parentage, as well as flower quality, I'd expect a decent size flower, most don't disappoint, it's a pretty desirable cross - Congrats!
> It's OK to ask these questions before buying, it's a shame to get a plant & then find out you may not be able to provide what it needs.



Thanks for the information. I asked coz I have a few Paphs with flowers that are so large I find them very unattractive - one Green/White Maudiae type with a huge flower that is really large and it takes away from the plant. Also plants with really long spikes I find very unappealing.

I have the right enviornment for Dollgoldi - I was more concerned about the space required for the plant and how large the flower is going to be.


----------



## emydura (Jul 27, 2011)

Spikes are not that long. Not like a Harold Koopowitz. The flower is big relative to the growth. My plant is not all that large. Some clones can be very hard to flower.

The best Paph I have ever seen was a Dollgoldii.

David


----------



## gonewild (Jul 27, 2011)

Dollgoldi plants are relatively small. LS on a mature plant might be only 8 inches or so.

It sounds like you will be disappointed with the flower size. They can be really big, 8" or so.


----------



## emydura (Jul 27, 2011)

gonewild said:


> Dollgoldi plants are relatively small. LS on a mature plant might be only 8 inches or so.
> 
> It sounds like you will be disappointed with the flower size. They can be really big, 8" or so.



Yes, in terms of flower size to plant size ratio, it would have to be one of the biggest. If you don't like a big flower on a small plant than I don't think it is for you. I have to say, I have never heard anyone say that. LOL.

Here is John M's plant which gives you a good idea of flower size to plant size. What a wonderful clone John has. One of the best.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17725&highlight=Dollgoldii

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17725&highlight=Dollgoldii&page=3

David


----------



## NeoNJ (Jul 29, 2011)

emydura said:


> Yes, in terms of flower size to plant size ratio, it would have to be one of the biggest. If you don't like a big flower on a small plant than I don't think it is for you. I have to say, I have never heard anyone say that. LOL.
> 
> Here is John M's plant which gives you a good idea of flower size to plant size. What a wonderful clone John has. One of the best.
> 
> ...



John's Photos of Dollgoldi are magnificent! Who could possibly pass up an opportunity to bloom that ! 

My Dollgoldi arrived this week. Very nice multi-growth plant. I'm pleased I have it ......


----------



## emydura (Jul 30, 2011)

NeoNJ said:


> John's Photos of Dollgoldi are magnificent! Who could possibly pass up an opportunity to bloom that !
> 
> My Dollgoldi arrived this week. Very nice multi-growth plant. I'm pleased I have it ......



Well done. I'm sure you will love it. Look forward to seeing it in flower. It is one of the best hybrids in my opinion. I picked up a large multi-growth plant myself last year. Hopefully should flower soon. They are hard to come by in this country. It cost me a fortune. More than you would have had to pay I'm sure. LOL.

David


----------



## NeoNJ (Jul 30, 2011)

emydura said:


> Well done. I'm sure you will love it. Look forward to seeing it in flower. It is one of the best hybrids in my opinion. I picked up a large multi-growth plant myself last year. Hopefully should flower soon. They are hard to come by in this country. It cost me a fortune. More than you would have had to pay I'm sure. LOL.
> 
> David



I have seen Dollgoldi's being offered here .... but you're right.....the Sellers want an absolute fortune for NBS plants! I don't do NBS plants! I will settle for BS, but prefer IN-BUD, IN-SPIKE Orchids. LOL. I'm a very impatient hobbyist!


----------

